# gtkpod empty ipod / none file



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 11, 2011)

I am trying to get my ipod work. Well. Everything seems fine. Load the ipod, see the songs, add songs, I save them. I have none error but when I open my ipod, tells me that have none music inside. Any idea what is wrong?


----------



## ckester (Jan 11, 2011)

What do you mean by "open my ipod"?  Do you mean disconnecting it from the computer and then browsing its menus?   Or do you mean reloading it in gtkpod?

Does gtkpod's "Music|Check iPod's Files" report any problems?

Did you create any playlists on the iPod?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 11, 2011)

> What do you mean by "open my ipod"? Do you mean disconnecting it from the computer and then browsing its menus?


Exactly.


> Does gtkpod's "Music|Check iPod's Files" report any problems?


No.
	
	



```
Found 0 orphaned and 0 dangling files. Done
```



> Did you create any playlists on the iPod?


No.

I guess on Ipod identification, I didn't setup right the model. I have this model(4g the silver). I tried other models too. Or Is not syncing or anything similar. Delete everything from Ipod. I add 2 songs. When I connect Ipod to gtkpod, gtkpod see this 2 songs. When I disconnect Ipod from my computer and go to listen this 2 songs Ipod is empty :q


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 12, 2011)

Any idea? Skate without music...


----------



## ckester (Jan 12, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Any idea?



Not many, sorry.

I've occasionally had problems using the "Save Changes" button in gtkpod.  But you say you're not seeing any errors.  

I usually don't use the "Save Changes" button.  Instead, I answer yes to the Save Changes? question that comes up when I exit gtkpod.  For some reason that seems to work better.  You might want to try it.

Do you have any other apps that sync to an iPod?  I use gpodder to load mine with podcast episodes.  Exaile for loading music onto it.  I'm sure there are others, but those are the ones I have.  Just wondering if maybe there's something wrong with your gtkpod setup.

I'm jealous of your iPod model.  Mine's an old first-generation Nano with only 1GB.


----------



## ckester (Feb 23, 2011)

Coming back to this thread after a long absence, I realize I should have asked: what permissions do you see for /mnt/ipod (or whatever mountpoint you used)?  Does your user account have write permission, or does only root have this?


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 1, 2011)

What ipod model have you got?

Nano g5 isn't going to work with current libgpod. Luckily, yesterday I committed its new dependencies, and now I'm running the new libgpod, which made my nano g5 work! I'll post the archive here later, and I'll write some instructions on how to get it work on my blog.

Just give me some hours...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2011)

I have ipod nano 3th generation, 4 giga silver. Never made it with it


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 1, 2011)

That should work with the libgpod in ports too... but anyway I hope my "guide" will help you as well. If it doesn't, we'll try to handle the problem.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2011)

Guide? I want to read it, to make a new try


----------

